# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Gloster show 2012

## jk21

Ποτέ μου δεν εκρυψα την θεση μου οτι το πιο ομορφο ειδος καναρινιων ειναι τα gloster ! οι λατρεις του λοιπον ,εχουν την ευκαιρια την 1 Δεκεμβριου να το θαυμάσουν στο Gloster show 2012 ,μια εκδήλωση διασυλλογικη με την στηριξη των AΛΟΠ ,ΕΛΚΕ και ΑΣΚΕ .Για μενα ,μονο το γεγονος οτι ειναι εκδήλωση κοινη υποστηριζομενη απο συλλογους που ανηκουν και στις δυο ομοσπονδιες της χωρας μας ,αξιζει την συμμετοχη μας !  θα γινει στον ιδιο χωρο που γινονται και οι εκθεσεις του ΑΛΟΠ , στο πολτισιτικο κεντρο νεοτητας του δημου Αχαρνων (Φιλαδελφειας 205 περιοχη Κοκκινος Μυλος ) 

Δεν διευκρινιζεται ποιες ωρες θα ειναι ανοιχτη για το κοινο ,αλλα επιφυλλασομαι συντομα να το μαθω !

----------


## Nikolakas

Τελικά έμαθε κανείς τις ώρες που θα είναι ανοιχτά; Ακόμα και στην αφίσα της εκδήλωσης δεν γράφει κάτι

----------


## soc

παιδια φροντιστε να αναβασετε καμμια φωτο απο την εκθεση!!!!!δυστυχως εμεις απο θεσσαλονικη πλευρα δεν εχουμε την δυνατοτητα να κατεβουμε να παρακολοθησουμε την εκδηλωση.

----------


## jk21

Σωκρατη καλα που μου το θυμισες ... θα παρω ενα φιλαρακι να μαθω .πιστευω θα ξερει .επιφυλλασομαι μεχρι αυριο το μεσημερι

----------


## panos70

Ενα απο τα ποιο ωραια ειδη

----------


## aTomGR

Το show είναι ανοικτό όλη μέρα. Απλώς μέχρι το μεσημέρι θα γίνονται οι κρίσεις οπότε το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει κανείς είναι να τις παρακολουθεί.
 Από κει και πέρα ανάλογα με τις συμμετοχές η κρίση θα τελειώσει μεσημεράκι προς απόγευμα. Οπότε και οι επισκέπτες θα μπορούν να περιηγηθούν ελεύθερα στους χώρους.

----------


## Nikolakas

Θα παει κανείς; Εγω σκοπεύω να πάω κατα τις 6. 
Αν επιτρεπεται ας γράψουν εδω ποιοι θα πάνε.

----------


## jk21

εχω καποια γενεθλια το απογευμα ... ισως νωρις .δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αυτη τη στιγμη

----------


## Nikolakas

Μερικες φωτό, για μερική άποψη της έκθεσης... Ειναι απο κινητό...
ΗΤΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΚΟΥΚΛΙΑ!!!!! 










ΘΕΛΩ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ!!!!!!!



Η ΕΣΤΩ ΑΥΤΟ!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

τι πανεμορφα πουλια, τυχερος οποιος παει, σε ευχαριστουμε νικο. οσο για τα ασπρα (μαλλων)δεν βλεπω καλα τι λεει η καρτελα, ειναι αυτα που τους αλλαζω νερο καθε μερα σχεδον, χαιρομαι που σου αρεσουν γιατι ειναι κατι πολυ διαφορετικο στα γκλοστερ.

----------


## panos70

Πανεμορφα πουλια ιδικα τα ασπρα ,μου αρεσαν πολυ

----------


## Nikolakas

Πραγματικα ηταν τοσο όμορφα και ηρεμα που αν ειχα λεφτά θα ζήταγα να αγοράσω ένα απο τα άσπρα. Ακουμπαγα το δάχτυλο στο κλουβί και το μόνο που έκαναν ηταν να κάνουν ενα βηματάκι πιο μέσα στην πατήθρα, πολύ γέλιο τα ατομακια! Απιστευτα πουλάκια!

----------


## panos70

Νικο ωση ωρα ησουν εκει κελαηδουσαν καθολου;

----------


## Nikolakas

> Νικο ωση ωρα ησουν εκει κελαηδουσαν καθολου;


Οχι. Πηγα και τις 7 το απόγευμα, οι φωτισμοί ειχαν χαμηλώσει και κάποια είχαν αρχίσει να την "ψάχνουν" για να κοιμηθούν. Τα μανάρια μου! Μονο ενα ακούστηκε το οποιο ηταν ενα εκ των τριων που διακρίθηκαν συνολικά και για μερικα δευτερόλεπτα που ακούστηκε ηταν πολύ βροντόφωνο!

----------


## δημητρα

και οι νικητες ειναι:
Best Corona Φώτης Σταθόπουλος - Best Consort Νεκτάριος Δρίτσας
πολλα μπραβο τους

----------


## soc

μπραβο νικο για τις φωτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!μερικα πουλακια ηταν εκπληκτικα αλλα αυτα τα ασπρα ειναι....το κατι αλλο!!!!!!!!!!!καλα μονο ο νικος πηγε στην εκθεση?????κανενας αλλος φιλος να μας πει εντυπωσεις???νικο πως θα γινει να παρουμε κανενα ασπρο γκλοστερ απο την εκθεση ε????????

----------


## panos70

> *soc* 
>                  νικο πως θα γινει να παρουμε κανενα ασπρο γκλοστερ απο την εκθεση ε????????


  ολα ειναι θεμα χρηματων, το ποσο κοστολογει ο καθε εκτροφεας τα πουλια του,Νικο εχω ενα φιλο που ειχε καποτε ενα γκλοστερ κονσορτ κι οταν κελαηδουσε ηταν πολυ δυνατο

----------


## δημητρα

> ολα ειναι θεμα χρηματων, το ποσο κοστολογει ο καθε εκτροφεας τα πουλια του,Νικο εχω ενα φιλο που ειχε καποτε ενα γκλοστερ κονσορτ κι οταν κελαηδουσε ηταν πολυ δυνατο


αν θες σου λεω τωρα ποσο κανουν τα συγκεκριμενα ασπρα, τα γκλοστερ ολα ειναι βροντοφωνα.

----------


## soc

λοιπον εχω καθησει στην καρεκλα μου κ περιμενω να ακουσω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

πες μας το ποσο ;

----------


## Nikolakas

> αν θες σου λεω τωρα ποσο κανουν τα συγκεκριμενα ασπρα, τα γκλοστερ ολα ειναι βροντοφωνα.


πες μας λοιπόν  :Happy:

----------


## δημητρα

ετσι ευκολα? θελω να μου πειτε εσεις ποσο πιστευεται?

----------


## soc

100€?

----------


## Nikolakas

100-120

----------


## panos70

Αφου δεν πηραν πρωτιες  εως 150

----------


## δημητρα

κανουν  πιο πανω απο 50 και πιο κατω απο 70, αναλογα, αλλα 100-120 ευρο ειπατε πολλα λεφτα ρε παιδια, θα τα δινατε για ενα γκλοστερ τοσα?

----------


## Nikolakas

Τοσα λιγα;; Ε τότε ζήτω να μου χαρίσουν ένα για τα Χριστουγεννα!  :Icon Biggrin:

----------


## panos70

οχι αλλα οπως μας το ειπες ,....λεω θα ειναι αρκετα ,παντως ειναι πανεμορφα,αρκει να κελαηδανε κιολας  ετσι; μην παρουμε μονο εμφανισει

----------


## soc

τοτε σε παρακαλω παρα πολυ μπορεις να πας να μου παρεις ενα ασπρο κ να μου το στειλεις :: ???τα λεφτα πως θελεις να στα στειλω??? :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## Nikolakas

Παιδια ραντεβού εδώ 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ΤΡΟΦΙΑΣ

----------


## δημητρα

> οχι αλλα οπως μας το ειπες ,....λεω θα ειναι αρκετα ,παντως ειναι πανεμορφα,αρκει να κελαηδανε κιολας  ετσι; μην παρουμε μονο εμφανισει


ειναι ομορφα αλλα ειναι καναρινια τυπου και οχι φωνης, αρα μην περιμενεις να κανουν 12 φωνες. παντως εμενα μου αρεσει το κελαηδημα τους, ολα ειναι θεμα γουστου.

----------


## jk21

δυστυχως κατι γενεθλια σε συγγενικο προσωπο και αλλα κωλληματα εντος της ημερας νωριτερα ,δεν μου επετρεψαν να παω να δω την δευτερη αδυναμια μου μετα τα τιμπραντο 

και ομως τραγουδανε και αυτα αρκετα ομορφα .αυτο ηταν ενα υπεροχο αλλα ατυχο πουλακι που εχασα πριν μερικα χρονια






οσο για την συζητηση περι αγορων ελεος βρε παιδια ... τα εχουμε πει 100 φορες .αντε στην αρχη μιλουσατε γενικα  ,αλλα βρε ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗ τοσο δυσκολο ηταν οτι ζητησες να το κανεις σε προσωπικο επιπεδο; Δημητρη υποθετω οταν λες τα <<  συγκεκριμενα >> εννοεις το ειδος τους σαν << λευκα >>  υποθετω και οχι με τα συγκεκριμενα δαχτυλιδια γιατι στην περιπτωση αυτη μαλλον και εσυ ξεφευγεις απο τον γνωστοτατο κανονα που εχουμε και ολοκληρο θεμα που συζηταμε σε ποστ που εχει ανοιξει ο Γιαννης ο 37  ...

----------


## soc

το ειπα σαν πειραγμα Δημητρη!!!!!!!!!ηθελα να κανω λιγο χαβαλε γιαυτο εβαλα τις φατσουλες!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xXx

Nikolakas ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες

----------

